# Standard image size and placement for T shirts?



## firepower

Hello everyone! I was wondering if there is a standard size more or less for printing on t shirts? I understand ofcoarse about artistic freedom and standing out but is there a norm
like 10" x 12" or something like that? Also what about printing a small front logo where is the best spot for that to go, centered on the left nipple area? And about sleeve printing I heard that a sleeve logo always goes on the left sleeve is that true?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KINGSARTIST

My standard size print is 8.5" x 11" just because my printer(hp1320) is weak.
My standard wood screen is 20" x 24"

Logo left chest pocket is the standard.

And for the arm I've done sleeve prints on left and right. The customer usually tells me which arm to put it on. I could be wrong but i think the right sleeve is standard.


----------



## ShirlandDesign

In the shops I've worked for 12"x12" was standard size for a full front print, offset 3.5" off the neck line. If you also have youth sizes in the run that size would be way too big so you either have to run two sizes (and charge for two setups) or explain upfront why the adult prints look kind of small. I've done contract decorating for the last 12 years and by far left chest is the more common small front placement, 5"down and 4" over from the center of the neckline. In adult male mediums or smaller center the design between the shoulder seam and the centerline of the shirt.On the big ones even 6 7 or 8X don't move the design out more than 5", it will get lost in all that fabrick. Ladies prefer the design up and inch or so, for descretion. Right chest placement is not uncommon and is done alot for pocket Tees.
Left sleeve is also more common than right with the designs baseline offset 1/2" off the sleeves seam. Having said that these are just generalizations in the shops I've worked in. And clients love to say whats what on any occasion (typically), and will assume that what they say is common practice. Hope this was helpfull John S.


----------



## firepower

Wow thanks guys, that is exactly what I was looking for!!!


----------



## LeliaDowd

Thanks that also answers some questions for me also!


----------



## RokNRich

I did some 3.5" left chest circle designs and am thinking it might be to small, what size is standard for left chest front logo's ?

TIA


----------



## 20vK

I use 3.5"


----------



## BryanR

Front left chest i usually go between 3.5-4.5. For full front, I will go up to half an inch from the edge of the pallet


----------



## Riph

L chest I go with 3.5 in wide, height proportional... 4" max. Bigger than that looks odd.


----------



## BasecampDesignCo

Really helpful advice. Thanks!


----------



## brandonlaura

For the chest logo 4" is the standard dimension however for sleeves logo yes it should always go on the left sleeves its standard position


----------



## gardenhillemb

Sleeves are more often printed on the right sleeve if there is a left chest logo. This gives balance to the art.


----------

